# mal wieder Could not finde the main class.Program will exit



## MarcJ (16. Feb 2007)

habe Problem das ich mein Programm nur aus NetBeans heraus ausführen kann. Starte ich die JAR extern kommt die obige Meldung.

Projektname : Client

und unter src -> my.Client 

ist das eigentlich Programm zu finden ( Gui,Verwalt,Client).
Unter Properties hab ich 

my.Client.Verwalt

angegeben da ich die main von Verwalt nutzen will.

Leider mach ich wohl immer noch was falsch. Das Manifest zeigt Main-Class: Verwalt an 
sollte also auch stimmen denke ich. Vielleicht kann mir da jemand helfen.Wäre nett, weiss nämlich nimmer weiter


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Feb 2007)

Nein stimmt nicht. Im Manifest müssten auch die Pakete spezifiziert sein. In den Properties des Projects musst du unter _Run_ die Main-Class mit dem Package angeben.


----------



## saxman (17. Feb 2007)

Hallo,

Wie muss denn meine Vorlage aussegeh, um die Jar- Datei zu erzeugen, wenn ich packages nutze?

Ich hatte bisher (als ich noch keine packages nutzte) immer folgendes:

----------------------

Class-Path: .
Main-Class: 'Namer der Klasse, die main enthält z.B. "Rechner" '

----------------------

Jetzt habe ich aber neuerdings mit packages angefangen und eben dasselbe Problem gehabt wie MarcJ.

vielleicht kann ja mal jemande ein Beispiel posten, wie das Ganze dann mit packages aussehen muss?!   Wäre sehr dankbar.

mfg
Saxman


----------



## Beni (17. Feb 2007)

Angenommen "Klasse" ist die Klasse mit der main-Methode:

-----
Main-Class: der.name.des.packetes.Klasse

-----


----------



## saxman (17. Feb 2007)

Hallo,

Danke schon mal für den Tipp, aber ich bekomme das einfach nicht hin...  

Ich habe folgende Ordnerstruktur:

Rechner
__demo
_____RechnerDemo.java
_____Vorlage.txt (für die Jar- Datei)
__vok
_____Funktionen.java

RechnerDemo.java importiert Funktionen.java

Meine Vorlage sieht jetzt so aus:

ClassPath: .
MainClass: demo.RechnerDemo.java

Was mache ich falsch? Es kommt immer wieder die Meldung: Could not find Main Class!

mfg
Saxman


----------



## MarcJ (17. Feb 2007)

hab ich jetzt auch in 

my.Client.Verwalt

geändert. Auf meinem Rechner mit NetBeans funzt das Programm dann auch , kopiere ich aber den dist Ordner auf meinen anderen Rechner auf dem nur ne JVM läuft bringt er immer noch den gleichen Fehler.


----------

